# BACON TOO SWEET AFTER SMOKING, WHAT CAN I DO  ?



## mark bacon (Oct 30, 2015)

I used pure maple syrup as the sugar for my cure, and now after smoking the bacon is way too sweet and not really maple tasting.  I think I over soaked  ( almost 2 hours with a water change ) and took all or most of the salt out, now I have 20 lbs of sweet bacon, and wonder if anyone has a solution ?

I was going to re-salt the bacon then toss it on the smoker for 8-12 hours ??

Another option was to make a salt brine, toss bacon in that for a few hours then re smoke ?

Next option was to just slice it up and then lightly salt the pieces before vac sealing hoping that the salt helps calm down the sweetness.

On the good side, if I let it dry out for another couple months, it does have a sweet type of prosciutto flavor.

Open for suggestions.  This will teach me not to taste BEFORE SMOKING,


----------



## mowin (Oct 30, 2015)

Just curious,  how much syrup did you use, and how much did the belly weight?  Wet brine or dry cure?


----------



## tropics (Oct 30, 2015)

MARK BACON said:


> I used pure maple syrup as the sugar for my cure, and now after smoking the bacon is way too sweet and not really maple tasting.  I think I over soaked  ( almost 2 hours with a water change ) and took all or most of the salt out, now I have 20 lbs of sweet bacon, and wonder if anyone has a solution ?
> 
> I was going to re-salt the bacon then toss it on the smoker for 8-12 hours ??
> 
> ...


You can always make a few slices give it a little salt and fry test.That sounds easier then the rest

Richie


----------



## mark bacon (Oct 31, 2015)

I used 1/4 cup of pure Michigan maple syrup with every 5 lbs,  it was with a dry brine.  That's about how much brown sugar I'd use.  cured for 12 days. soaked for almost 2 hour with 1 water change.  Which is why I wonder if I sucked all the salt out.


----------



## mark bacon (Oct 31, 2015)

I have made smoked salt in the past so maybe I will try to sprinkle some of that on, let sit over nite and see what it tastes like.

otherwise I have a crapload of bacon that will be used for making turtle brownies...


----------



## mowin (Oct 31, 2015)

1/4 cup for 5 lbs sounds like a lot.  I have 3 peices curing now, and in one 3# piece I used 2t of pure maple syrup.  
Next time do a fry test before you soak it. Let us know how adding salt while cooking works out.  Good luck..


----------



## mark bacon (Nov 18, 2015)

SALT SAVES THE DAY

Adding salt and letting the bacon sit for a couple of days inside a vac bag helped and brought out a nice taste.  I Think the oversoaking and sugar ratio with liquid maple syrup was my downfall.  next batch will not have as much maple syrup.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 18, 2015)

If you dry brined the bacon, why did you soak it to remove salt....    When you start, weigh out the salt to ~ 2% and it will be good for a first run....   If you need more salt, adjust to 2 1/2%...   I weigh everything....  next time, weigh the maple syrup too....

Weighing stuff is the only way to know exactly what you are adding...


----------

